# Eat reindeer last night (sorry kids)



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

very nice too.

try it if you get the chance.

Good food is making up for the *darkness* here in Norway.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've been to Norway a few times - Voss to be exact. Had Reindeer too.

Used to go on skiing trips there with the school as from Newcastle it's only an hour's flight. (Then a two hour bus drive with BIG drops either side though!!)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yep - I've done a few filet de Rudolph, medallions of Prancer, and Blitzen burgers, on my Nordic visits. Superb and antibiotic/growth hormon free plus fed on lichen. Can't be bad.

Anyway lamb shanks tonight chez nous. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I ate my hubby alive last night  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I ate my hubby alive last night Â  ;D


C'mon V. Your cue.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I ate my hubby alive last night  ;D


ha ha


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

> I ate my hubby alive last night Â  ;D


So did I  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> C'mon V. Â Your cue.


This is only a favour for you Gary...because I like you! I wasn't going to contribute to smutty comments!

SO ladies...did you eat the WHOLE of your hubs...or did you concentrate in a particular part of his body? ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> This is only a favour for you Gary...because I like you! I wasn't going to contribute to smutty comments!
> 
> SO ladies...did you eat the WHOLE of your hubs...or did you concentrate in a particular part of his body? Â ;D


Thanks V. I am touched.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> I ate my hubby alive last night  ;D


but did you swallow??

And Mrs_Claus - I didn't know you knew Abi's better half?


> So did I  ;D


He must be tired today!

You're all dirty minded freaks - but I like you

Bash

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks V. Â I am touched.


I knew you were special, despite the name calling last time! :-*


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with a single track mind, so long as it's dirt track....

lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> but did you swallow??


Actually now you come to mention it...it is suppose to be good for you but full of calaries :  ;D. Bit like Mayo I guess :-* . 
So for lunch tomorrow it will be 'sausage sandwich please with mayo'  ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> So for lunch tomorrow it will be 'sausage sandwich please with mayo' Â  ;D


But without the bread


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Becky are you on lates again sweetie? . Oh deffo without the bread or even better roll ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, I'm here loving the cold dark nights :

Perhaps a Roll around


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good evening PGC :-* would you like some venison on this fine cold night . Preferably in a roll as becky likes it that way too


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

No thanks!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Or you could just eat it straight off the table


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Now I'm in a Becky/Abi sandwich, I'm out of here!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Scaredy cat [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Damn it! More the merrier and I was looking forward to my meat to munch on 8).... reindeer I ment : ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Damn it! More the merrier and I was looking forward to my meat to munch on Â 8).... reindeer I ment Â : ;D


Of course you meant reindeer - as if we/i'd be thinking of anything else :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=chef.gif]..... [smiley=bulb2.gif] LOL


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

;D  [smiley=oops.gif] DAMN i...t... [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

> very nice too.
> 
> try it if you get the chance.
> 
> Good food is making up for the *darkness* here in Norway.


What does Reindeer taste like anyway? :-/

And what did you do with his red nose?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

l


> What does Reindeer taste like anyway? :-/
> 
> And what did you do with his red nose?


Think good fillet steak taste wise. His nose probably got exported to UK to go into a Findus Lean Cuisine ready Lasagne for one.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry to drag the topic off thread slightly, but the wierdest thing I have eaten is Kangaroo, which was yummy Â 

Believe it or not I was in sunny Yorkshire not Sydney 

Mart.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry to drag the topic off thread slightly, but the wierdest thing I have eaten is Kangaroo, which was yummy Â
> 
> Believe it or not I was in sunny Yorkshire not Sydney
> 
> Mart.


It was curried Fruit Bat for me (Seychelles). Unremarkable to eat.

Although I had a go at an Ostrich in Dorset last year. MMMmmmm. Ostrich. ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Thought everyone had had Ostrich 

Had that a couple of days after chomping on Skippy!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

i had Zebra in France very nice, gamey strong flavour more so than horse.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

for me, the most remarkable thing I ate was.....Julia Hemmington.

Which reminds me ladies - I'm sure that I speak for all the guys here - we don't mind going 'down town'  just please make sure that the streets are clean ;D

Bash - "sorry love, where to you keep the dental floss?"

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> C'mon V. Â Your cue.


lol!

Is it just me, or has Lord V become too well behaved, lately? He didn't even bite on the Viagra thread, with an "I don't need viagra" reply : But he's offered to be the first in the queue, when Abi tries it out, so may be things haven't changed 

Nick - Keep up the good work! ;D



> i had Zebra in France very nice, gamey strong flavour more so than horse.


You had a Zebra!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

> we don't mind going 'down town' Â  just please make sure that the streets are clean Â ;D


 [smiley=idea.gif] That's where I left the broom


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

A couple of years ago at the Birdcage in London, I had a chocolate-covered scorpion as a dessert. It was ....ummm.......crunchy :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've had beaver


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

CAT is pretty tasty.. especially the short haired variety


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

In Finland I have had both Reindeer and Bear !

In Norway I have sampled the traditional (pricey) delicacy known as Lutefisk. This is basically Cod that has been prepared over time - at one point it is soaked in caustic soda !!

Damian


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

I can't see one rude orgasm euphemism in that post... ???


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I can't see one rude orgasm euphemism in that post... ???


you're not looking hard enough


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would like to try horse! Preferably a male one  ;D


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

This thread took me 12 years back at a crazy New Year party in Paris.
The morning after, the two Swedish girls I unexpectedly woke up with, served me and my mate raw reindeer meat at 10 AM, pretending it was a Swedish tradition.
A Swedish Customer told me years after it probably was all a joke.
I recall the meat looked very much darker than beef, anyway!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> This thread took me 12 years back at a crazy New Year party in Paris.
> The morning after, the two Swedish girls I unexpectedly woke up with, served me and my mate raw reindeer meat at 10 AM, pretending it was a Swedish tradition.
> A Swedish Customer told me years after it probably was all a joke.
> I recall the meat looked very much darker than beef, anyway!


Did you eat it : 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

> I recall the meat looked very much darker than beef, anyway!


 :-/


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

is this thread leaving a bad taste in your mouths too? 

And a pube stuck in your throat?  

Bash

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, I did it for my Country - just to show how Italians can adapt themselves to unexpected situations.
What turned me down a little bit was...the sight of a beautiful tall blonde naked girl standing on white sheets and tearing off the raw dark purple meat with her teeth.
It was really like falling from heaven to hell - from sex "a la italienne" to a viking ordeal!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Yes, I did it for my Country - just to show how Italians can adapt themselves to unexpected situations.
> What turned me down a little bit was...the sight of a beautiful tall blonde naked girl standing on white sheets and tearing off the raw dark purple meat with her teeth.
> It was really like falling from heaven to hell - from sex "a la italienne" to a viking ordeal!


LOL ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> So did I  Â ;D


I thought Santy only came once a year?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I thought Santy only came once a year?


Poor santa : ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

> I thought Santy only came once a year?


He does


----------

